# Mit welcher Internetgeschwindigkeit surft ihr? (2022)



## Oberschwabe (10 Juli 2022)

Ich bin auf die Idee gekommen mal nach euren Internetgeschwindigkeiten zu fragen, da keine Posts mit mehr als 100 Bilder erlaubt sind und ein Grund dafür die langen Ladezeiten der Seiten ist.

Ich möchte hier keine Diskussion über die Boardregel, es geht mir einfach darum einmal einen kleinen Überblick zu bekommen.
Wenn man selbst mit einem schnellen Internet surft vergisst man gerne, dass nicht jede(r) die Möglichkeit hat ein schnelles Internet zu bekommen.
Habe die Abstimmung einmal auf 6 Monate begrenzt, da sich die Geschwindigkeit immer mal ändern kann.
Wäre schön wenn viele mitmachen, dann hat die Umfrage auch etwas Aussagekraft - danke.

‼️Wichtig: das Ergebnis hat keine Auswirkungen auf die Board-Regeln!!‼️


----------



## Punisher (10 Juli 2022)

Da fehlt 100-250


----------



## Oberschwabe (10 Juli 2022)

@Punisher danke für die Info, Umfrage wurde um den Wert erweitet (Sortierung konnte ich jetzt nicht mehr anpoassen)


----------



## Reto (10 Juli 2022)




----------



## willis (10 Juli 2022)

Reto schrieb:


>


Angeber 😜


----------



## Karlzberg (10 Juli 2022)

Ich habe wohl falsch abgestimmt. Hatte mit meinen 100 MBit voreilig auf 50-100MBit geklickt, dabei bin ich ja doch im Bereich von 100-250 MBit. Oder ist doch 50-100MBit richtig? Woher weiß ich denn, welche 100 ich nun wirklich habe?


----------



## Oberschwabe (10 Juli 2022)

leider kann man das nicht mehr ändern, ich würde den Wert sonst von 100-250 MBit auf 101-250 MBit ändern, da meisten die reale Geschwindigkeit etwas langsamer ist.


----------



## Reto (10 Juli 2022)

willis schrieb:


> Angeber 😜


Hab keinen Ferrari deshalb gebe ich mit meinem Internetanschluss an. Gemessen habe ich mit speedtest.net


----------



## Big X (10 Juli 2022)

Glasfaser macht heute viele möglich, diese ist in Moment auf 200 eingestellt und jederzeit höher umschaltbar.

Danke für den Informativen Thread Oberschwabe


----------



## willis (10 Juli 2022)

Reto schrieb:


> Hab keinen Ferrari deshalb gebe ich mit meinem Internetanschluss an. Gemessen habe ich mit speedtest.net





😢 Soviel zum Netzausbau und 98% und so 😡


----------



## redfive (10 Juli 2022)

willis schrieb:


> 😢 Soviel zum Netzausbau und 98% und so 😡


Naja, irgendwer muß ja auch bei den 2% sein...


----------



## Claudia (10 Juli 2022)

willis schrieb:


> 😢 Soviel zum Netzausbau und 98% und so 😡


das kenne ich auch noch  im Moment haben wir



 

Haben aber Glück gehören in unserer Flächengemeinde zum Fördergebiet sonst sähe es wohl mau aus denn bis gestern konnten die anderen noch Verträge abschließen um 33% zu erreichen da fehlten am 1.7 aber noch 9% da die meisten nicht begriffen haben das die nur im Fördergebiet schon Kabel verlegen und der Rest da später nicht mit ran kann


----------



## Karlzberg (10 Juli 2022)

Also man kann Vodafone ja viel (schlechtes) nachsagen, aber eines muss ich ihnen zugestehen: Mit meiner 100Mbit-Leitung (Kabel) komme ich zumindest im Download konstant auf eine 200MBit-Leitung hinaus.


Reto schrieb:


>


 Hast Du den Server direkt neben Dir stehen, oder wie kommst Du auf solche Werte? Vor allem der Ping ist ja mal abnormal...


----------



## Suicide King (10 Juli 2022)

Noch habe ich hier DSL100. Nicht ganz 70Mbit kommen tatsächlich hier an.
Glasfaser wurden im April schon einmal in die Straße verlegt, im Herbst soll dann die Faser bis in die Stube kommen. Dann habe ich erst einmal für ein Jahr 1 Gbit.


----------



## Reto (10 Juli 2022)

Karlzberg schrieb:


> Also man kann Vodafone ja viel (schlechtes) nachsagen, aber eines muss ich ihnen zugestehen: Mit meiner 100Mbit-Leitung (Kabel) komme ich zumindest im Download konstant auf eine 200MBit-Leitung hinaus.
> 
> Hast Du den Server direkt neben Dir stehen, oder wie kommst Du auf solche Werte? Vor allem der Ping ist ja mal abnormal...


Ist bei Glasfaser normal.


----------



## Claudia (10 Juli 2022)

Reto schrieb:


> Ist bei Glasfaser normal.


Kommt drauf am was für einen Vertrag du abschließt 
Wir konnten zwischen 300/400/600 & 1000 wählen da alle das gleiche kosten im ersten Jahr haben wir uns auch für die 1000er Leitung entschieden nach einem Jahr werden wir das aber definitiv ändern


----------



## Buster (10 Juli 2022)

DSL50...........Netto immer wat über 30.sehr selten 40 gehabt


----------



## Reto (10 Juli 2022)

Claudia schrieb:


> Kommt drauf am was für einen Vertrag du abschließt
> Wir konnten zwischen 300/400/600 & 1000 wählen da alle das gleiche kosten im ersten Jahr haben wir uns auch für die 1000er Leitung entschieden nach einem Jahr werden wir das aber definitiv ändern


Ich hab den Ping gemeint.


----------



## willis (10 Juli 2022)

Claudia schrieb:


> das kenne ich auch noch  im Moment haben wir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wir sollen schon ab August ne Baumaßnahme bekommen, die die ganze Stadt (11Kommunen) umfast. Ende 2023 soll's dann fertig sein.
OHNE Verträge, trotzdem Glasfaser in die Straße... Mit Vorvertrag keine Baukosten im Grundstück...
Da! bin ich ja mal gespannt...
Ist der dritte Anlauf in 10 Jahren.


----------



## Claudia (10 Juli 2022)

willis schrieb:


> Wir sollen schon ab August ne Baumaßnahme bekommen, die die ganze Stadt (11Kommunen) umfast. Ende 2023 soll's dann fertig sein.
> OHNE Verträge, trotzdem Glasfaser in die Straße... Mit Vorvertrag keine Baukosten im Grundstück...
> Da! bin ich ja mal gespannt...
> Ist der dritte Anlauf in 10 Jahren.


Wir haben auch keine großen Kosten, müssen nur ein Leerrohr aus dem Keller bis in die Wohnung legen das Glasfaser wird uns kostenlos bis in die Wohnung gelegt. Das ging hier wegen Fördergebiet schnell haben im Januar Nachricht bekommen das wir dabei sind ins konnten dann bis Ende März einen Vertrag abschließen


----------



## fecdown2 (11 Juli 2022)

Bisher hatten wir 16 Mbit/s bei der Telekom. Haben uns eine Weile mit dem Hybrid über DSL+LTE versucht, war aber auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.
Seit ein paar Monaten wurde dann endlich Supervectoring ausgebaut.
Nun können wir laut Telekom bis zu 100Mbit/s. Real kommen jetzt also *70 Mbit/s* an.

Kabelinternet oder Glasfaser gibt es nicht, nur Kupfer.


----------

